# OHSS Mild/Moderate...chance of FET



## Emilia83 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi....
I had my EC last thursday and i ever since then i have had a swollen belly. Its quite painfull evrry now and then. Went to my nearest A&E on Sunday who werent that helpful, but wanted to admit me overnight, i discharged myself as i decided going to my IVF hospital yhe following day would be ideal. I went to my hospital yesterday, they fid a scan said i do have fluid in my abdomen...not hsppy...wish they couldve drained it out....my ET is due today, they would like me to go back in and reasses me for ET...so i am a little hopeful that maybe they can do it, otherwise they would've told me yesterday??!! Yes or no? 
Everytime for me, i have had an obstacle for whatever cycke and method i was using....my first two IUI cycles kept getting prolonged because of bank holiday weekends??!! We had a lot this year!!! And now my first IVF ICSI cycle, well my period wss delayed by 3 months, which is not common for me. And now i have OHSS, im upset if i have to wait AGAIN and have FET...esp since i have some good embryos waiting for me...im at Day 5 transfer...blastocyst...and im 29 and hoping to have 2 embryos put in? 

Any advice on anything...esp having 2 ET, as doctors not really recommending multiple pregnancies coz of my age...too young...but isnt that better...younger body and all that...
Please reply ASAP as appointment is today, midday...


Thank you....xxx


----------



## MrsHY (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi Emilia83
I was exactly like you at the end of April - although by the Saturday (ET day) I was really unwell and had to have an abdominal drain and be admitted to hospital with breathing problems. They still gave me the option to go ahead, but were very worried what the outcome might be (as it's the HCG that causes OHSS, so a positive result would have made me sicker still!). So we took the tricky decision to wait until I felt fit and healthy again - I start down regging for my medicated FET cycle next month.
As for two embryos - I don't know where you're having treatment but many centres have a single embryo transfer (SET) policy especially when the embryo has reached blast stage as yours have. Your age is definitely on your side for having a successful singleton pregnancy. Good luck today and let us know how you get on x


----------



## donjee (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Emilia83,
My story was probably not as positive as yours. I had really nasty OHSS (see the thread about IVF being abandoned due to OHSS) but before it got severe, my consultant was still considering going ahead with SET.

I'm guessing from your name that you were born in 83? Like MrsHY said, you have age on your side, so like me should make a quick full recovery. I am so sorry you are swollen, it really isn't nice is it? The drain was the worst thing I have ever experienced (far worse than childbirth) so if you have escaped without one of those then you have had a really lucky escape!

Let us know how you get on, I truly wish you ll the best.
Donjee xx


----------



## Lyndsmac (Dec 10, 2010)

Emilia83 I also have had ohss but my clinic refused to do et and I'm glad now cause looking back I was so ill,don't worry you'll get there in the end as for how many to tfr I'm also 28 and just had 2 day 5's transferred but my clinic allows it xxx


----------



## Emilia83 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi guys,

Thank you so much for all your replies...really means alot to me especially since i dont really have anyone who understands what i am going through. Just to let you all know, i went in today, and the embriologist said that it would be ideal for me to have 2 embryos transfred...i was already for the transfer, but my Doc, came and asked for me to have another scan to check for OHSS. My bloatedness had gone down a lot, which she noticed from yesterday. In the scan they gave me, apperently i was still suffering from OHSS. They adviced me then to have an FET or just one embryo as the risk of OHSS is far greater in someone like me esp the risk is increased if i have 2 ET and it results in a   . But i, we, me more so decided to go for the 2 ET and wait till 7 july for a  . They really didnt want me to have 2, they came several times to explain the risks to me which eventually did worry hubby, esp when they said a lady had died from a severe case of OHSS! So im sending positive vibes to my little embies, and praying to God that it works. 
I am still getting the smptons of OHSS but noticed that having Chinese, which is high in salt, actually helped!!


----------



## Emilia83 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hey guys, 

Just wanted to say my tummy is so bloated again!! Its really painful...why cant thry just drain it out?!?! Is it worth going to my A&E and getting seen by them? Im bit worried to go back to my clinic, dont want them to say, 'i told you so'.....


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

Emilia sorry you are feeling ill but I would go back to your clinic rather than A & E as they are the experts. So what if they say anything, it is done now and you have to look after yourself.
I had mild OHSS and they wanted to stop my transfer too but they gave me pills and advised me to drink 6 protein shakes a day and loads of water. 
Hope you do the right thing and go back or ring the clinic hun.    I will check later to see how things are and what you decided. Good luck hun.


----------



## donjee (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh gosh Emilia83, that is great news about the transfer but not good that you're suffering again. I agree; go back to your clinic. When I was discharged from my clinic hospital, I went into a nasty relapse and managed and was blue lighted to my local A&E. The pumped me full of a bit more albumin and told me to go back to my consultant the next day. I'm sure yours would be the same - they know that your consultant knows best.  Keep up the salt and protein; like Missy123 said; protein shakes, salty things and I was told to eat bananas everyday too for the potassium.

Good luck hun, hope that darn swelling goes quick!


----------



## Emilia83 (Jun 12, 2012)

Donjee and Missy,

It went down again by the afteroon...  but slowly starting again and can feel period pains... Not happy.

My doc did ring me today and i told her bout the symptoms...she told me to ring if it gets worse...why couldnt they just give me the pills for it...hmmmm

Is today my first day or 2nd day post transfer? Do they include your ET day as Day 1?

Anyway role on July 7th for me wee test...shall i cheat and do it earlier? 

And if i did get pregnant, apperently OHSS risk is high and it my two embies implant, which i pray so much that they do, it'll be twice as worse, with the OHSS!! 

How are you guys getting along? Xx


----------



## Caterpillar (Jun 25, 2012)

The same thing happened to me. My RE said NO transfer, he was adamant about it, because my E2 levels were sky-high. 

Have you tried Cabergoline tablets? I took them after EC and felt great even with the OHSS. Try to drink lots of water. If you get worse (especially with a BFP) you may need to go to the hospital to get drained.


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

That's the pills they gave me but couldn't think of the name of them.   
Emilia I hope you are ok and keep a close on on it and keep ringing them if you have to, better to be safe.   
I don't think they count day of transfer so think you are 2dpt today.  

AFM i'm waiting for my 2nd FET which will be w/c 6th August. Scans and injections start middle of July.


----------



## donjee (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh yes ... cabergoline. I took those as a preventative measure pre egg collection, during and after. Sadly, it didnt help me. My E2 still rose ridiculously high - my consultant said the highest he'd ever seen. Thought I might attempt a world record (ha ha).

Definitely drink all your taps dry!

Donjee x


----------



## Emilia83 (Jun 12, 2012)

hi Caterpillar...
i havent tried any tablets for OHSS...having said that, today was a normal day for me apart from these period like pains i was getting...ANNNNYYY IDDEAAASSS??!?!?!??!?!?!?
Getting paranoid, im 3dpt...x


----------



## Caterpillar (Jun 25, 2012)

Emilia83 said:


> hi Caterpillar...
> i havent tried any tablets for OHSS...having said that, today was a normal day for me apart from these period like pains i was getting...ANNNNYYY IDDEAAASSS??!?!?!??!?!?!?
> Getting paranoid, im 3dpt...x


Sorry I can't help as I've never done a fresh transfer, so I don't know how it feels like... but I know that if you have difficulty breathing, you need to go to the hospital immediately as that means the OHSS is really bad.


----------



## Emilia83 (Jun 12, 2012)

hi caterpillar...
everything is fine regards to the OHSS, i think...partly why i am a bit sad, as i have a feeling that maybe it didn't work this time. because the doctors said that if i get pregnant i will be getting the OHSS symptoms again, since i have already had it...i have also been getting very bad period like pains for the last few days and praying to god that its implantation pains, knowing that why would an implantation hurt, since its absolutely tiny!!!  
so i dunno what to do...shall i take a test in the morning and see what it says? if its negative, i think i will be devastated!!! i am now 7dpt5dt, i have until Saturday morning to  test, i have been reading that ppl start testing straight away so don't really know if i should do it now...i know that if i am BFP then implantation has already happened and HCG should be know in my wee? xx Any ADVICE? XX


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

Emilia hun I have no advice when to test, I never test early as I never want to burst my bubble.   
If you feel like testing early then go for it. It may still be a little early so it's really up to you on how you feel.   
Of course you will be devastated if it's a BFN and we are here hun but it could also be a BFP so don't give up yet.


----------



## Caterpillar (Jun 25, 2012)

I would say wait for the blood test. I don't test early either. You could get a false negative or worse, a false positive... stay away from those pee sticks!


----------



## Emilia83 (Jun 12, 2012)

Missy and Caterpillar, i have resisted temptation till Friday...2 more days to go!!!    

I reckon the amount of times  i held out before taking a test which always was negative,   well im used to it, one of the reasons why i am not looking forward to testing and  in a way i am because this is my icsi, first cycle. So heres playing the waiting game. 

Its nice to know that ur there.... 

How are things with you guys?


----------



## Caterpillar (Jun 25, 2012)

Emilia, I think all of us doing IVF are used to seeing negative HPTs   I am a bit less excited this cycle. 4 more days to go, no signs so far except for spotting once. The daily PIO shots are literally a pain in the ass, I have huge bruises from them.

Are you born in '83? if so you are fairly young and I would be optimistic for you.


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

Emilia we are all in the same boat so we know how you are feeling and I have always found the support on here the reason I manage to get through this without going too   
Glad you are holding out until Friday and will be thinking of you    and    you will have some good news for us.   

Caterpillar are you on your wait too?     Good luck hun   

AFM I have 2 weeks to fo before injections commence again for my frozen cycle.


----------



## Caterpillar (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi Missy123 yes I'm on my wait. Good luck to you too, I hope you get your long-awaited BFP, you totally deserve it.


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

Caterpillar can I please ask what dose of prednisolone you are on?    Is this your first cycle with it?
So we now have at least 2 of you to    for this cycle,     anyone else also waiting?


----------



## Caterpillar (Jun 25, 2012)

Missy123 I am on 10 mg, have been on it for a month. It is my first cycle on it. How about you, how were your immune results? I guess you will be on Clexane/heparin for the factor V?


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

Emilia how are you feeling today? Not long now hun   

Caterpillar yes they want me on Clexane but not until after transfer but I also have an autoimmune problem but they said no to prednisolone    
I have had 5 tx's all BFN so thinking it could be a BIG mistake and i'm going to try and push for it when I go in on the 23rd for my first scan.
How are you feeling today? Not long for you either   

   for you ladies


----------



## Emilia83 (Jun 12, 2012)

Im kinda worried guys...wanna do test today, because for some reason, i have been so ahem...horny...ahem...ended up getting a bit too close for comfort a few times...now our doctors didnt say anything to us, i.e no sex or no orgasms...its just been what i have been reading....any advice?
Xx


----------



## Caterpillar (Jun 25, 2012)

Missy123, if you don't have NK cells, just the factor V leiden, then Clexane should be enough for you? Prednisolone has some serious side effects to it (like raising your blood sugar, making you more susceptible to infections) so they wouldn't prescribe it if you don't need it.  Have you considered PGD? As for me, I am not feeling very hopeful, and have mentally prepared myself for another fresh cycle. 

Emilia83 From what I've read, they say try not to have orgasms until the pregnancy is confirmed on u/s.


----------



## Emilia83 (Jun 12, 2012)

I think i may have started my period!!!!   
Gotta wait till i can do a wee again to do my test....


----------



## Caterpillar (Jun 25, 2012)

Emilia did you test? Big hugs for you


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

Emilia big      it's not AF, Have you done a test now? Thinking of you   

Caterpillar    for when you test, Is it tomorrow?    Good luck   
I will have a big think on the prednisolone, I haven't had my NK cells tested but I thought because of my autoimmune problem it may have helped. More tests maybe the next step for me.


----------



## Caterpillar (Jun 25, 2012)

I think I'm having a chemical  My beta today at 10dp5dt was 24. I was told to continue with the PIO shots but this looks like a really  bad number ...I hope I can move on soon.


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

Caterpillar I'm not sure on numbers    Do you have to have more bloods done? I hope you find out either way soon as it's awful not knowing but sending you     and    it's not a chemical.   

Emilia how are you doing hun?


----------



## Emilia83 (Jun 12, 2012)

hey Missy,

Im ok now...i did a test on friday and there was the slightest very very very faint positive line...u cud hardly see it, then did another a few hours after and was negative. then i did one on my OTD which was saturday and again very very very faitn line, im saying its a negative. 
did phone the clinic on friday and they said to wait till satuday and redo the test as it wont be accurate. 
anyway, i am now on my period, very very very painful and its not mormal because i dont usually have it this painful. plus i have these weird looking bits coming out...sorry to be so gross.
anyway, i was really upset for a few days but now im not so much so. onwards and upwards. i think i will try again in a few months time...not just yet, let my body and mind recover. plus hubby and i are planning to immigrate for a year at the end of august so we shall see what happens. 

but having said that after my period ends, i will redo a test just to see, as i have heard that some people to test positive. but im not betting on it. just take it as it comes.

what about you? 

xx


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

Emilia what a rollercoaster with the tests    I had a really bad AF after and the bits are the remainder of the empty follicles that the eggs were taken from.
You are right to let you body rest as it's been through a lot and your mind, well don't know if that will recover for a while with this lingering but just be really kind to yourself and like you say take it as it comes.   

Caterpillar thinking of you.


----------



## Caterpillar (Jun 25, 2012)

Missy123 thanks, you are so sweet, i'm glad I found this forum, wouldn't know how to cope otherwise... 

Emilia93: hugs to you  my period was really heavy after OHSS, with blood clots. I think it's because our lining gets extremely thick after all the stimulation.


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

Caterpillar any news?   

Emilia


----------



## Caterpillar (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks for keeping me in your thoughts, Missy...
The HCG has gone down so it is a chemical pregnancy. I'm ready to move on.


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

Caterpillar i'm really sorry hun, glad you are thinking forward    Do you know your next step or will you wait for a follow up to decide? Sorry if you think i'm nosey   
Big


----------



## Caterpillar (Jun 25, 2012)

Missy I'm alright now. Just waiting for AF to show. I'm seeing the RE today and we'll figure out our next step.


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

Caterpillar just wishing you luck for todays app, hope you will know then what your next step will be.


----------



## Caterpillar (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi Missy, I have decided to change clinics. 

How are you doing?


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

Caterpillar do you have a choice close to where you live or do you have to go far? My friend had 3 cycles with her clinic all BFN then changed and got pregnant on her first go with them.   
I have thought of changing but our next clinic is 50 miles away and not any better and the next is over 100 miles away.    At the moment it is about 2 miles. I know that's not a reason to stay.   
How are you going to decide your next clinic?


----------



## Caterpillar (Jun 25, 2012)

My RE told me frankly that he doesn't know much about immune treatment and so I'll be going to one that does...


----------

